# Title Needed for OHV Registration?



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been thinking about buying a little Tote Gote for putting around the mountain trails. Does anyone know if a title is needed to get the OHV registration?

Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, you will need to apply for a title for the Tote Gote before you register it. It will also need to be inspected by the HP if I remember right.

http://dmv.utah.gov/vehicles-by-type/at ... dirt-bikes

When I gave my nephew my dune buggy he had to jump through all kinds of hoops to get it registered in Utah since it wasn't a "titled" vehicle in Colorado.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have an older suzuki ATV that is non-titled. A simple bill of sale from the prior owner is all it took to get it registered in my name. It was previously registered in Utah, so that may have made it easier. Some of the older stuff never had a title, and if so, I don't think you can assign a title to it, just get it registered as a non-titled off road vehicle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> I have an older suzuki ATV that is non-titled. A simple bill of sale from the prior owner is all it took to get it registered in my name. It was previously registered in Utah, so that may have made it easier. Some of the older stuff never had a title, and if so, I don't think you can assign a title to it, just get it registered as a non-titled off road vehicle.


I had the same experience also with an older Suzuki and a Honda, but both were previously registered in state.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The cut off year was 1988 for a title. Anything newer needs one and if it is older then it doesn't.

This is a quote from the state web site
"Off-Highway Vehicles (OHV) - Every 1988 or newer OHV, including snowmobiles, operated in Utah must be titled. Though no title is issued to an OHV that is 1987 or older, registration requirements may still apply."

Also if you bring a 1988+ year atv into the state then it needs to be titled through the states process weather it had a title in the previous owners state or not.


----------

